# Please Help Decide..VAIO E Series or Dell Inspiron 15



## sid_sh85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,
i have shortlisted the following, with respect to my budget of not more than 39-40k...Please help me decide...
Mainly I want to know the BUILD QUALITY & AFTER SALES SERVICE of SONY compared 2 dell`s since its got a carry-in warranty as opposed to dell`s onsite
Also, its really stylish, eye-catching & looks much better than the dell model (one of the main reasons i considered it over dell) ....
the specs are as follows--------------

DELL INSP 15 @ Rs.40,800 with delivery

Intel® Core™ i3-330M (2.13Ghz, 3M cache)
4GB (2 X 2GB) Dual Channel 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM
320GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive
15.6” High Definition 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330

or

SONY VAIO E Series @ Rs.38,990 with delivery

Intel® Core™ i3-330M Processor 2.13 GHz
3 GB DDR3 SDRAM *2 (upgradeable up to 8 GB*3)
320 GB*4 (Serial ATA, 5400 rpm)
15.5 (39.37 cm) wide (WXGA: 1366 x 768) VAIO Display
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5470 Graphics


Please Help...just got a couple of days to decide....THANKS!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 17, 2010)

Dunno about Sony but Dell's after sales servicing is good. Well that too depends on your location. Here at Kolkata its good. I'll suggest Dell over Sony.

Lets see what other member says...


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 17, 2010)

^^
Even Sony has great after sales service, one of my friends recently bought the same one and is very satisfied with it.....
I would recommend the Sony Vaio E Series over Dell coz its offering much more eye-candy(a better GPU) and has more value for money....Even u can upgrade the RAM till 4 Gb or whatever if your budget permits....


----------



## sid_sh85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmm....no doubt Sony looks much better & stylish...but the only thing i was bothered about was the after-sales service but i dont think a brand like SONY should be poor in that....Anywz, I`ll mostly go for SONY by the end of this week...thanks guys for the timely help...Also, if u hit upon anything interesting on the same please let me know...I have time till Sat...Thanx again


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 17, 2010)

^^
All the best for your purchase man...

Cheers,
Sid


----------

